# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Homegrown monsters....

## 223nut

I know there are a few farmers and ex farmers on here, let's see your pictures of the largest bull / ram / stag etc..... and no parents you can't use a picture of your child

Sadly dont have pictures but grew up with a small herd of fallow, one year we had a buck fawn, ringed his balls and must have missed one, couple years later we had a unicorn.... literally a white deer with a single spike....

----------


## 7mmwsm

Not very big yet. Idiot thinks it's a pup

----------


## 223nut

Nice one, funny how animals pick up the habits of their companions

----------


## 7mmwsm

You're not wrong there.
Little bugger marches inside and sits on the sofa. Then proceeds to help eat my dinner.

----------


## 2post

It needs a collar and chain like the rest of its pack.

----------


## tiroahunta

....pet deer....yeah nah...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> ....pet deer....yeah nah...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps not so good if you are not set up for them.
Way better than a cat or yappy little house dog.

----------


## Bobba

This guy turned into a monster. I could live with him having a go at me but when he got the mrs it was it was freezer time.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Perhaps not so good if you are not set up for them.
> Way better than a cat or yappy little house dog.


...its when they go back into the herd...prick to deal with in shed...  The one we had used to get out of pen or jump out of Pdk into section then walk on deck n poke its head in the deer. Missus got sick of that real quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> ...it’s when they go back into the herd...prick to deal with in shed...  The one we had used to get out of pen or jump out of Pdk into section then walk on deck n poke it’s head in the deer. Missus got sick of that real quick. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, good fences fix that.

----------


## Dundee

This was the biggest stare we had on the farm.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Couple of good roaring horns there.

----------


## bumblefoot

I bought this billy just after the goat market crash. He was a Lands and Survey embryo transplant goat and was about 7 when I bought him for $150. They reckoned he would have been worth between 75-100k at the height of the boom.... A helluva lot of $$$$$s were lost when that bubble burst. I know of one $3,000,00 angora goat shipment that was ordered and paid for just as the tax loopholes were closed and the industry crashed. The buyer just walked away from the deal; but $3,000,000 lighter in the pocket.....

52" spread!

----------


## bumblefoot

"I know of one $3,000,00 angora goat shipment that was ordered and paid for just as the tax loopholes were closed and the industry crashed. The buyer just walked away from the deal; but $3,000,000 lighter in the pocket....." Meant to say that the goats were bought from Australia and that's where they stayed!

----------


## Rees

yeah i got a mad billy goat too,    he was bailed up by a pack of work dogs an a bunch of kids  taken,  i seen it chained up with no water an asked about it, ended up takin it home the next day.
absolutely hates Dogs, other than now, our own house dowgs..
is a real awesome fella an i am thinkin of puttin saddle set up on it an leading it off into the yonder hunting for a week or so ha ha....   knowin aus some cunt would shoot it even with a saddle pack on its back

----------

